# Sibelius - Untight/laggy rhythmic playback [solved]



## snattack (May 14, 2014)

Hi!

Anyone experienced this?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ijghhqabfur39 ... oblem.aiff

The 8:ths are really laggy as you can hear.

- Tried different playback settings in performance (Meccanico, Rubato, etc..)
- Tried different buffer settings
- Put 8:ths on different staves to see if that was the problem, as you can see it wasn't.
- This sometimes makes an arpeggiator in VEP go nuts.
- VEP recieves the correct tempo according to the status in the bottom right corner.

I'm out of ideas, this is yet another "how hard can it be to get this right..."-moment. Midi was invented in the 80:ths.[/img]

Vienna Ensemble Pro & Sibelius 7.1.3 on OSX 10.8, RME UCX

EDIT: Solved. I had written "Light Waltz" on one place earlier in the score, that screwed up the playback the entire score despite anything related to interpretation was turned off. Once again: bravo Sibelius.


----------

